# home winemaking video blog



## nasv (Jun 21, 2007)

So, I know this is a shameless plug, but this is
something I did want to share with fellow wine enthusiasts
and collect feedback and hopefully appeal to some interests!





"TintoTV" --&gt; http://tv.tintorecords.com




The concept is "budget home winemaking" - my wife and I (very
recently married) thought we'd learn this together and we thought we'd
document via video. We are beginning with gallon batches of fruit wine
to learn some tricks and tips (some might have seen my blackberry thread in the fruit wines forum).




We are hoping that some viewers will start fresh with us and chime
in (comment in) with their progress and that some more experienced
winemakers will also drop a line or two to offer advice and tricks of
the trade.




We've recorded a few episodes and I'm going to try to edit and
publish a video once per week. So, if you have a moment to check it
out, comment, constructive criticism, whatever, we'd appreciate it.





Sorry again for the shameless plug, just wanted to share.





-Nico

</span>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2007)

You are doing a pretty good job producing this series Nico. You two have fun and are providing a service to other beginnersto winemaking. Keep up the good work


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 21, 2007)

Very Nicely Done!


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 21, 2007)

Nico,

Excellent job!! The part showing people how to do a titration for acidity was great. You did that very well. For future reference, the end point is when you first get a permanent color change, not when the color change stops.

You can improve the accuracy of your titration by using a smaller syringe. I would get a 3 or 5cc syringe (ask any vet). Then you can go quickly to close to the endpoint and can read it more accurately.

I'm looking forward to future episodes. Will we see you at Winestock?

*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome nasv...Really enjoyed it. Hope you will continue them.


----------



## Trigham (Jun 21, 2007)

Now thats what Im talking about, Great job newlyweds, I look ofrward to the next stage !!


Wade are you going to do a videography like that too soon!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 22, 2007)

*nasv and wife,*
*That is a great video, informative, and entertaining. Awsome talent here on the forum. When can we tune in next?*

*Ramona



*


----------



## nasv (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks EVERYONE For the feedback and the support!!! I hope that this series will become useful - we do want to keep it light and entertaining, focusing on the "wine is fun" theme!





The next episode should be up before the end of the weekend. It'll be a quick look at yeast-starters. I'm fine-tuning and tweaking the compressed video to have the best quality possible yet still make it simple for online viewing via viddler's player.

Again, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for all the views, replies to the post, and comments! If there's anything we can do to improve the series, or any tips/tricks to improve the wine, we are all ears!

Cheers and have a great weekend everyone,
-Nico


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 22, 2007)

I might have missed it Nico. Where are you all from? Great Hobby you all have together. I'm impressed. 


ps .....love your wedding song!!!


Rge


----------



## geocorn (Jun 22, 2007)

I am impressed. You want to help me make a video? I have been trying to make the time for several years.


Please feel free to post any videos you make on this forum (related to wine making). This is really outstanding work. Thank you for doing this and sharing it.


----------



## scotty (Jun 23, 2007)

That was very enjoyable. Thanks for all the work you put into the production.
I also enjoyed the blue hands part


----------



## nasv (Jun 23, 2007)

Again, THANKS SO MUCH for the continued support; Stephany and I really enjoy making the show (and of course making the wine!). @George, thanks for letting us continue posting winemaking videos through your forum. Your equipment and supplies have been very useful and hopefully we enable/empower more amateur winemakers to try it out!





====================================
NEXT EPISODE IS UP: http://tv.tintorecords.com (or a direct link for latest episode --&gt; http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/47/epi-4-tintotv-yeast-starter)
====================================

Stephany and I are soon starting our next gallon batch (most likely strawberry) while we play the patience game with the blackberry wine, and we wanted to seek out some advice on how to improve the show. We will of course continue filming but we don't want to do the exact same thing we did with strawberry wine as we did with the blackberry wine as we fear we'd bore you. We're willing to try new techniques as well as add "challenges" on the show (like a batch under $50 including equipment, or time challenges, or anything your creative minds conjure). If you have any ideas or feedback as to how we can keep the show informative, entertaining, and fresh, we are all ears!

For those wondering what's further down the road? As soon as the summer heat subsides, we're going to move up to the 6-gallon batches and apply our learnings. We do want to eventually focus on traditional grape wine, but we do enjoy working with the fresh fruit and learning as much as we can along the way. In the end, we're very open minded and simply want to share our findings and curiosities in this winemaking realm.

Thanks, sorry for longer post!

-Nico


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Nico, you are doing great. I really enjoy your episodes. Keep it up.


----------



## Mike777 (Jul 6, 2007)

Agreed. very entertaining. 

An Idea for content.. ... ....

How about the grand slam of Reds- Merlot, Cab, Pinot, Syrah, Zin and Sangiovese done in a series and then the same type series set of majors in the whites. You could stagger it over a two year period and the new folks can follow along while the build thier base library. You could do 5-10 minutes education on grape types, region, style of bottle for each wine, customary preparation etc. Cover each companies normal yearly offering in relation to the show specific project. If folks want to get started in the middle they can run the rest of the episodes at their ending point.

You could then go through add ins like the Barolo, Rioja, Amarone to help boost and round out the library so it doesn't get boring.

Thought I would toss that out there since you asked.

I have one tip. go to a camera store and get one of the cheap extendable table tripods. I have one and a they are perfect for getting close ups like the yeast culture allowing you to test focus/distance and movements without camera wobble. My digital with anti blur really cleans up and shines on that little tripod. I think I gave $12 for the metal one.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice article about you in Wine Maker Magazine!


----------



## nasv (Jul 6, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> Nico, you are doing great. I really enjoy your episodes. Keep it up.



Peter, and everyone, thanks for the continued feedback and support! It is very encouraging and appreciated!

In my effort to put up an episode about once per week, I have 2 updates since my last post here on this thread:

[Epi 5] TintoTV - Primary fermentation
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/48/epi-5-tintotv-primary-fermentation

[Epi 6] TintoTV - Blackberry's first racking
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/49/blackberrys-first-racking

I attempted to fix up the videos some so they appear bigger on the site, hopefully this has no ill effects.

Stephany and I anxiously invite your comments! Thanks for taking time to view Tinto TV (http://tv.tintorecords.com), we hope it is fun and helpful!

-Nico

*Edited by: nasv *


----------



## nasv (Jul 6, 2007)

Mike777 said:


> Agreed. very entertaining.
> 
> An Idea for content.. ... ....
> 
> ...



Mike, thanks for sharing those ideas - AWESOME! I think this is a great tip and something that Stephany and I will likely attempt with the differing varietals! We do have a few episodes queued up, but I like your thoughts for structuring in the long term. I must talk it over with the wife!





Also, thanks for the camera advice as well! We do have some camera adventures and had to use a webcam



for some episodes coming up. We have a new camera that we're going to experiment with and a tripod would be very handy.

Thanks for the tips!
-Nico


----------



## nasv (Jul 6, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Nice article about you in Wine Maker Magazine!



Really??!?!?? This came out already???? WineMaker (very nice person) sent over some questions and I sent over the answers. I was under the impression that this would not be printed/available till September or so! Is it in the current issue??? Did the Aug-Sep issue already come out? (if it's that one). If so, I need to stock up and share with family!





Thanks again for all the support!
-Nico


----------



## Mike777 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, that would work well for you. Production times would be starting a new batch every week or two weeks and after the first three caught up you would be ahead a couple months as far as production times/releases.

More ideas. Lets see.

1. I want to see you go to a good wine store and do one all on corking with all the models, and show all the corks and explain everything like adjusting cork depth to avoid sticking up and cutting cork chunks. Then go and fills some and cork them. Explain the different cuts of cork, and grades. Lots of wine shops can't even answer this one.

2. Fruit wines. This could be a long one.

3. scratch grape wines when they are in. Our local says 90% of wine business there is in fresh fruit (grapes)and not in kits. 

4. Summer cooler wines, and adding suger to up abv. serving temps etc.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 6, 2007)

We got the Aug/Sept issue in the mail yesterday. You are on page 10. It also lists WineStock in the Calendar section of upcoming events on page 9.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 6, 2007)

Was a nice article indeed, now Nico, Go Make More Wine!


----------



## nasv (Jul 30, 2007)

I finally got my hands on the WineMaker Magazine! Super crazy! Humbly, we were very excited!

3 more episodes since my last post on this thread (in case you've been waiting for me to post here). As always, everything is collected at http://tv.tintorecords.com

[Epi 7] TintoTV - Blackberry's second racking
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/50/epi-7-tintotv-blackberrys-second-racking

[Epi 8] TintoTV - while waiting on blackberry, how about some strawberry?
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/51/epi-8-tintotv-while-waiting-on-blackberry-how-about-some-strawberry

[Epi 9] TintoTV - Adventures in racking
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/52/epi-9-tintotv-adventures-in-racking

Soon to come... grape based wine, clarifying/fining, oaking, bulk aging, and eventually label creation and bottling!

I hope they're useful 

-Nico


*Edited by: nasv *


----------



## Waldo (Jul 30, 2007)

Bravo Nico !!! You and Steph are doing great !! Really enjoy watching the videos


----------



## Ieatrice4dinner (Jul 30, 2007)

good job on the videos \,,/ \,,/


----------



## CajunTim (Jul 31, 2007)

Nico and Steph,I like the videos alot!



It was great to see someone do an acid test. Now I know what to look for in a color change.


----------



## nasv (Aug 14, 2007)

hey guys, if you don't mind my keeping this forum thread up to date, here are the latest two shows for you. Just a reminder that you can always tune in at http://tv.tintorecords.com or subscribe to the RSS feed.
*
[Epi 10] TintoTV - Welchs based wine you say???*
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/53/epi-10-tintotv-welchs-based-wine-you-say

(this FUN episode above on making Welch's wine was featured over here --&gt; http://blog.viddler.com/cdevroe/tintotv/ )

*[Epi 11] TintoTV - keeping a crush log and knowing the oxygen effects*
http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/54/epi-11-tintotv-keeping-a-crush-log-and-knowing-the-oxygen-effects

I hope those are entertaining for anyone continuing to watch here or any rookies like Stephany and me that are learning.

Please post any comments or questions you have for us, we want to continue improving the show as much as possible.

have a great day everyone,
-Nico


----------

